# May meeting 2009!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have read this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/61949-aquascaper-focus-kim-cadmus-owens.html

You WILL want to see the tanks in person. And that's what you will see at our May meeting!

The tank stands that Kim designs and builds herself truly belong to high end modern furniture showroom. They are not the old style with the ornate molding that all of us have. The stands are modern pieces made of metal, carefully chosen wood, and glass. Come an see for yourslef and the Japanese ADA stands will seem obsolete to you!

The meeting is on Sunday, May 24, at 1 PM.

To get the address please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

So who is planning on coming to my house for the next meeting?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Kim,
I will try to make it. If I do, I will have to cut out at 2:30.
*


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm coming!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am planning to be there.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Kim It's a Holiday Weekend!!!
If I can make it I will let you know asap. 
Karen


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Drin and I will be there.

Do you want us to bring anything?


----------



## kannan (May 21, 2009)

Hello,
I am new here. I plan on attending the meeting this Sunday. 

Kannan


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I will be there.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Guy said:


> Drin and I will be there.
> 
> Do you want us to bring anything?


Thanks... I think I have it covered as long as you bring your dry wit.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

i was coming untill we got horrific news lastnight. my oldest daughters 2 best friends and their older cousin were killed in a car accident yesterday. the mom and lil baby are hanging on by a thread.so i will be unable to attend this one please if everyone would say a prayer for the wilburn,davis,and northcutt families they all lost children yesterday two of the girls were 12 i was 18. thanx and god bless to everyone sorry i cant be there but my place is with my daughters right now. see you at the next one.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Kim will not be able to make it. We have a lot going on this weekend. Would love a rain check!!!
Karen


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

* I'm going to have to pass too.
Have fun!*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Kim- thanks for your great hospitality! ...and the trip to Fish Gallery! My new little additions are doing great! Loved seeing your amazing tanks in person! SO clean, clear and beautiful!

Goby1 - so sorry to hear the news. I've said a prayer for them. Horrid news!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for coming. It was great to have you over. I always enjoy seeing all of you and talking tank.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...another great meeting! Beautiful house and beautiful tanks Kim!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

oh! How was the meeting?! I bet Kim's tanks are pretty awesome.. 

On a side note, I was looking at pics of Mr. Amano's huge 10 ft tank with his Angel fish in it and it reminded me of her preferred style of tank with the metal edges.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Kim. Awesome tanks.


----------

